# How much are dish receiver fees?



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all.
how much are dish receiver fees? I just looked at my statement and am shocked to see $10.00 for a 510 receiver and $17.00 for each 622/722
This seems outrageous!
Its been a while since I looked at this and I gotta admit to being horribly shocked.
Is there a way to negotiate these charges down?
thanks


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

mikeyjf said:


> Hi all.
> how much are dish receiver fees? I just looked at my statement and am shocked to see $10.00 for a 510 receiver and $17.00 for each 622/722
> This seems outrageous!
> Its been a while since I looked at this and I gotta admit to being horribly shocked.
> ...


I agree, outrageous, and there isn't even a break on a 622 or 722 if you own it.

Try calling and moaning to Dish and you may get a few dollars off for a few months, but don't jump up and down or get angry. There is a thread about someone who was canceled by Dish for complaining too much.:sure:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish may give you a few months of credits, but, no, you won't be able to negotiate those prices down.

Dish didn't raise their programming rates this year, but restructured the receiver fees instead.

Most folks have 1-2 receivers, so they weren't hit very hard. Dish figures people with 3+ receivers (very few of those people, BTW) either can afford to pay, or can deactivate the ones they don't want to pay for.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could remove some of your receivers and split the output from the other receivers to the rest of your TVs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There was a lot of "discussion" about this around the beginning of February. Solutions depend on how many boxes you have of what kind. For instance, if you have a 622/722 feeding one HD TV, not using the second TV outputs and PIP isn't important, then drop to a 612 and save $7. If you have two HD TV's each with their own 622/722 that don't really need to be controlled separately, you can feed them from one 622/722 TV1 outputs using an HDMI cable on one and component on the other. And you can drop down to a 211 series receiver.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I just noticed that too. I called and canceled one of my "spare" receivers. Not worth keeping it ready at any moment any more. I may turn another off soon. I also canceled the extra HD stuff that they split into two different things. I prefer HD, but not at $20 a month extra! DiSH has always done the nickle and dime thing, but this time they went too far!

I may be looking at what ATT has to offer. They send me fliers in the mail almost weekly. I usually ignore them, but may be worth checking out the prices now for Universe or what ever they call the fiber based service.


----------

